# Knife show- Lehigh Valley, Easton PA.



## Jim (May 30, 2011)

Lehigh Valley Knife Show 
Saturday & Sunday, September 24 & 25, 2011 ​ 
Charles Chrin Community Center of Palmer Township 
4100 Green Pond Road, Easton, PA 18045-2594 ​ 

www.paknifeshow.com

Contact Bill Goodman 610-253-2745 or [email protected]


Show hours: Saturday: 9 AM to 5 PM, Sunday: 9 AM to 3 PM​


----------

